# Type "The cake is a lie" with your nose and your eyes closed!



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

thyercsdghxzmhds

Dammit.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 21, 2008)

The cake is a lie

...

woot for ctrl+v!

lolz and uber fail for me being cheater~


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jul 21, 2008)

the cale is a liew 

almost


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 21, 2008)

The cake is a lie. I win. I don't look at the keyboard while typing


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 21, 2008)

The cake is a liw


----------



## Aden (Jul 21, 2008)

Kay, here we go...

th zndxzz,jd

WOW I RULE.

/It's hard with a laptop screen right there.
//Is anyone else typing with their noses?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

mukichan said:


> The cake is a lie
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


And now with just one of your noses.


Second attempt!

tge xhs hs a nmjhs


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 21, 2008)

tr xzvd gx iv nd lot



*sighs*


----------



## HiroJudgement (Jul 21, 2008)

The cake is a lie

...

Oh, good.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

Dammit people, do you have an extra nose to hold down Shift for you, too?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 21, 2008)

second attempt...

The cake is a lie


----------



## mukichan (Jul 21, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Dammit people, do you have an extra nose to hold down Shift for you, too?



use the caps lock key. x3


----------



## Thatch (Jul 21, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Dammit people, do you have an extra nose to hold down Shift for you, too?



they're damn cheaters XD

tr vaqe yd s jur

almost XD



mukichan said:


> use the caps lock key. x3


 clever


----------



## Cero (Jul 21, 2008)

RTEE  VDDDJRRRR JFFFFFFFF BA LIE

oops, I left caps lock on...on another note, my keyboard smells funny...

woah, I actually got "lie" right xD


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

mukichan said:


> use the caps lock key. x3


D'oh.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 21, 2008)

the cake is a lie


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> the cake is a lie


Hacks!


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 21, 2008)

I couldn't even feel the little position indicator bumps on the F and J keys! How the hell is everybody doing this?

Remember.. eyes were supposed to be closed.

Maybe I just suck though.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 21, 2008)

szopaw said:


> clever



lol, indeed~


----------



## [USN]SamFisher202 (Jul 21, 2008)

The cake is a lie.

Did it with my eyes closed, I have the keys on my laptops keyboard memorized.

Edit: Also nose. =P


----------



## Takun (Jul 21, 2008)

65yub 9i8wassweoli983e4w

FUCK YEAH


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 21, 2008)

thecaje usa kot

*DOPH*


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 21, 2008)

lol at this thread.

fje vend qk f kfr.

Damn.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 21, 2008)

I hate to call people out this early in the thread, but, Draco, do you realize how many people you've conned into pushing their faces into their keyboards?

If only there was a picture for each attempt, lol


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I hate to call people out this early in the thread, but, Draco, do you realize how many people you've conned into pushing their faces into their keyboards?


Didn't quite hit me until now.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 21, 2008)

The lie is a cake.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

ttb he vcake bidfs a furr

...Awesome.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh, you were supposed to type with your NOSE? I thought you were supposed to pinch your nose shut, close your eyes, and then type with one hand! 

Well, in that case:

tnrclk usa kjw.

Wow. That's bad. xD


----------



## Dragon-lover (Jul 21, 2008)

What is this?... it's a new low in thread quality and I refuse to be drawn into this stupid nose typing Game...

....

....

ttgdrfhhhkhuj ....DAMN IT!!!


----------



## pheonix (Jul 21, 2008)

thr vsmt is d ;py damn lost track of were I was after th.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 21, 2008)

Ready and...

The cake is a lie

WOO!  That's 20+ years of computing does to ya.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Jul 21, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Ready and...
> 
> The cake is a lie
> 
> WOO! That's 20+ years of computing does to ya.


 
How did you hold shift and press the 't'?...


----------



## Takun (Jul 21, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> How did you hold shift and press the 't'?...



CAPS.  We've been over this:3


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 21, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> How did you hold shift and press the 't'?...



Umm... with my left pinky while the left index finger pressed "T".  Why?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Umm... with my left pinky while the left index finger pressed "T".  Why?


What the hell, man. I nearly snapped my wrist trying to mimic that.


----------



## delFur (Jul 21, 2008)

And....

thtr bdfjt bc d ngd

I win!  First two letters right!


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 21, 2008)

LOL here i go....

t6hye fi9kity6 ujifd mre nm;p0o76yy


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 21, 2008)

The cake is a lie


----------



## Monak (Jul 21, 2008)

the cake is lie my muffin is better  (if you get lost feel around for your guide keys , F and J)


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 21, 2008)

tghge xcaqzwu43c 8unfvsg kiim 6


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 21, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> What the hell, man. I nearly snapped my wrist trying to mimic that.



I have big hands... good reach.  That and I've been typing on keyboards for longer than you've been alive.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> I have big hands... good reach. That and I've been typing on keyboards for longer than you've been alive.


You're an octopus.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Jul 21, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Umm... with my left pinky while the left index finger pressed "T". Why?


 
Hahhaha I know that... 

BUT!!...

... you were ment to do it with only your nose.. hahahahahahah BUSTED!!!

and to Draco 2k.. mate you must have small hands..


----------



## GoldenJackal (Jul 21, 2008)

thecake us a kue

...

LOL


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 21, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> You're an octopus.



Heh, oh come on now - the left shift key isn't _that_ far from the T.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 21, 2008)

third attempt... x3

The cake is a lie full of BBQ and bacon bits and sausage gravy...


woo... dizzy now. @_@;;


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 21, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> ... your ment to do it with only your nose.. hahahahahahah BUSTED!!!



*squints and rereads*  Ooooooh... I was wondering what the relevance of typing with your nose and eyes shut was.  Type WITH the nose.  My bad. ^^;

Umm... not trying that at work.  They think I'm odd enough as it is.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

I closed Firefox on the fourth attempt.

Good going.


----------



## T.Y. (Jul 21, 2008)

the cake is a lie

WOOT eyes closed...

serouisly thats too easy


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

T.Y. said:


> the cake is a lie
> 
> WOOT eyes closed...
> 
> serouisly thats too easy


And now with your nose.


----------



## MaxRaine (Jul 21, 2008)

tjt caie ud s kie

Yay I was sooo close xD

Tjetkaiudeskie... that sounds like a mix of Russian and Japanese to me =P

Edit: 





Draco_2k said:


> ToeClaws said:
> 
> 
> > Umm... with my left pinky while the left index finger pressed "T".  Why?
> ...


The hell? I hardly need to separate my fingers to do that xD Were you trying to be funny or do you have seriously small hands? =P


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 21, 2008)

MaxRaine said:


> tjt caie ud s kie
> 
> Yay I was sooo close xD
> 
> ...



Heh, actually supposed to use your nose.  Draco's grammar threw me off - should be "Type 'the cake is a lie' using your nose, and with eyes closed."  Think that's what he meant. :mrgreen:


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Heh, actually supposed to use your nose. Draco's grammar threw me off - should be "Type 'the cake is a lie' using your nose, and with eyes closed." Think that's what he meant. :mrgreen:


You'd die from exhaustion just reading the title if I worded it properly.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 21, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I hate to call people out this early in the thread, but, Draco, do you realize how many people you've conned into pushing their faces into their keyboards?
> 
> If only there was a picture for each attempt, lol


Then there would be a picture of me slamming my face into my desk.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 21, 2008)

The vake is a lie!\


----------



## T.Y. (Jul 21, 2008)

with nose and eyes closed
the cahe is a lie
Damn it, 1 letter off... oh wellz


----------



## Azure (Jul 21, 2008)

the cake is alie
fuck, unresponsive laptop spacebar.


----------



## Cero (Jul 21, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> The vake is a lie!\


Ah, the second nose makes another appearance!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 21, 2008)

Finger pecking:

The cake is a lie.

Without looking:

The cake is a liel. 

With my nose:

6y43b vdfw2qio43bn98ewvqbo9l./m\ 

I thought that last one had the NUM lock on! Turns out I just got a huge snoz.

Also, I thought my message didn't clear, that's why I reposted this.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

This thread turned out to be way more amusing than I expected it to be.


----------



## MaxRaine (Jul 21, 2008)

Second attempt!

the xahw uw q kue

Whoa I got "the" right xD
I'm glad no one's watching me typing with my nose xD


----------



## Lost (Jul 21, 2008)

thr vdkr jg  lkt

Damn key board dosen't pick up some nose strokes XP


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 21, 2008)

The cake is a lie.

YEAH!

I did it, I don't totally suck ass at the internets!!!


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 21, 2008)

Okay, now that I'm home and won't be give the "WTF!?" look... except from my dog:

the cake is a ie

GAH!!  AGH!  So close! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I need a bigger keyboard that's nose-friendly.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 21, 2008)

Lame XD

I don't see how it's possible with your eyes closed 

Maybe this is training for if you become a quadriplegic blind person..?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 21, 2008)

My third attempt!

T6YE3BDAKEB 8SB aqv lie.,

Hmm... Nope... My schnoz is still too big...


----------



## Jarz (Jul 21, 2008)

5h3 dqk3 iw q li3

damn!


----------



## Azure (Jul 21, 2008)

tghdd vajndr jxd s mhd

Dude, wtf?  Big nose is big.  I had to bend my screen all the way back for this.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 21, 2008)

66trrrgdshrruf df lig

Uh...fail.  About halfway through I remembered to use the spacebar *L*.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 21, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> 66trrrgdshrruf df lig
> 
> Uh...fail.  About halfway through I remembered to use the spacebar *L*.



Yeah but at least you get the instructions right the first time.   Hmm... should try again...

the cakr is a lie

FRAK!!  One letter off again!  *cries*


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

Okay, let's try this again.

tghe cock bjufg s pie

...


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 21, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Yeah but at least you get the instructions right the first time.   Hmm... should try again...
> 
> the cakr is a lie
> 
> FRAK!!  One letter off again!  *cries*


\

Are you using your nose?


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 21, 2008)

ty mfdllrg c '[hy

Ftag'n.

(meanwhile, the cat is highly amused)


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 21, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Okay, let's try this again.
> 
> tghe cock bjufg s pie
> 
> ...



YAY - you made pie!  Much better than a cake that was a lie.  



CAThulu said:


> \
> 
> Are you using your nose?



Yes, heh - which is why it's so frustrating to be one letter off when I finish mashing my face against the laptop keyboard.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 21, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Yes, heh - which is why it's so frustrating to be one letter off when I finish mashing my face against the laptop keyboard.



You're waaaay too good at that.  *L* I can just picture you practising this at work too, cubicle or no.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 21, 2008)

tyr4 vbdsjir4 udf sdb ku7yer

holy shit! look how close I am! xD


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 21, 2008)

My fourth and last attempt for a couple of hours...

Â¡ThÃª cÃ¡ke _Ã®_s a liÃ«!


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 21, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> You're waaaay too good at that.  *L* I can just picture you practising this at work too, cubicle or no.



LOL.... ah, no.  Like I need the rest of the team to up my strangeness rating any higher. :roll:


----------



## Azure (Jul 21, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Okay, let's try this again.
> 
> tghe *cock* bjufg s pie
> 
> ...


Subliminal, no?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Subliminal, no?





> Draco_2k said:
> 
> 
> > tghe cock bjufg s pie
> ...


You don't say.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 21, 2008)

Alright, let's try this...

f cahr is a kir.

Wth happened to "The"? I knew i pressed buttons, i only got "is a" right...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm not gonna even attempt it.  >.-.>  I know I can't type very well even with my hands.

EDIT: After some prodding, I'll try it.

ttyhds hgsdf hd h utrf

I got the first letter right.


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 21, 2008)

The cale is a lie

...XD, I was off by one letter! :O


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 21, 2008)

Well all win. Every single one of us.


----------



## Jijix (Jul 21, 2008)

the cake is a lie

I win.


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 21, 2008)

The cake is a lie. Wht does "nose shut" mean? All typed with eyes shut and breath hel;d.


----------



## Snowden (Jul 21, 2008)

The cake is a lie.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

Furthlingam said:


> The cake is a lie. Wht does "nose shut" mean? All typed with eyes shut and breath hel;d.


I don't think you're doing enough typing with your face for this game.


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 21, 2008)

Aha. Title sentence = ambiguous, I now see.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 21, 2008)

This webcomic is highly relevant


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

Furthlingam said:


> Aha. Title sentence = ambiguous, I now see.


Quite interesting... Is it? I just assumed I'd intentionally mis-... Grammaticize there, so it doesn't take up three full lines.



Giorgio Gabriel said:


> This webcomic is highly relevant


 Less talking, more face-typing.


----------



## StitchMeUp (Jul 21, 2008)

thedaike is avlie


oh shit XD


----------



## Tungen (Jul 21, 2008)

Wait, wait, let me try this... hang on...

fuck this retarded challenbge.

Oh. Oh, I gues I did it wrong.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

StitchMeUp said:


> thedaike is avlie
> 
> 
> oh shit XD


The cake is alive!


----------



## ExTo (Jul 21, 2008)

tyerer bawwwww 8 akue

...

Bawwwwww. XD


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 21, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Quite interesting... Is it? I just assumed I'd intentionally mis-... Grammaticize there, so it doesn't take up three full lines.


 
I think you want: 
Close your eyes. With your nose, type: "The cake is a lie."


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 22, 2008)

ExTo said:


> tyerer bawwwww 8 akue
> 
> ...
> 
> Bawwwwww. XD


Winner!



Furthlingam said:


> I think you want:
> Close your eyes. With your nose, type: "The cake is a lie."


Almost. That's not qute motivating.

I guess I could also go with "Slap your face on the keyboard", but that would be too obvious.


----------



## Azure (Jul 22, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> You don't say.


I suppose I saw what I wanted, different motivations you see.  He wanted pie, and I wanted, well, lets refer to the bold text for that one.
And one more try, just for giggles...

thge cvszjnfb ufbedbboyr.

This is fun!


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 22, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I suppose I saw what I wanted, different motivations you see.  He wanted pie, and I wanted, well, lets refer to the bold text for that one.


Am I the only one actually being disturbed by conjuring a "cock pie" there...



AzurePhoenix said:


> This is fun!


You inspired me to try again, but I somehow managed to crash my browser while at it.


----------



## Waffle (Jul 22, 2008)

tur fgsirt 8id e yo89r5t 

Well I got the first letter right.  This isn't fair to us with big noses.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 22, 2008)

This looks stupid, silly, and fun.  That last bit is what matters, though.  I'll take two goes at it:

tho roxi in a rye
thu faki is a lie

Hmm...  Dvorak misses give some interesting results.


----------



## amtrack88 (Jul 22, 2008)

The cake is a lie.


----------



## xiath (Jul 22, 2008)

tgr fwui5b75nrnui75

yay!!! i got the first letter right!

i don't think i could do it with my eyes open even.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 22, 2008)

The cake is a lie.


simple enough.


----------



## xiath (Jul 22, 2008)

th3 cqie is a li3

the cake is a lie

there, i found a loop hole "Type 'The cake is a lie' with your nose *and* your eyes closed"  Thus suggesting, in my mind, that you should type it with your nose and your eyes closed, not at the same time though.  ie, type 'the cake is a lie' with your nose and then again with your eyes closed

"Type 'the cake is a lie' with your nose *while* you have your eyes closed." would have suggested to me to type it with my nose and at the same time closing my eyes.

 I know...  That probably didn't make any sense at all and my logic is odd to say the least.  But hey, what do you expect from a pyro maniac who has set my hair on fire with a candle lighter before


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 22, 2008)

etrhlfjnwelvcs;alkreisnda kseioprjf

That's the trail of effort XD


----------



## ExTo (Jul 22, 2008)

*sablelieger*, that was victorious.

Okay, another try!

the vaiie oz a l8e

Well I got the spaces at the right places at least, and got "the", "a" and *almost* "lie" right.


----------



## ILikeYourArt (Jul 28, 2008)

Needs moar revival.

Nose: The cake is a lie (caps lock for "T" x3)

Eyes closed: The cake is a lie. But then again, the cupcake could have been a lie as well. Who knows...

^ All with eyes closed. D:


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 28, 2008)

XD
I too, t too:

t5zfrdqwu74...

*looks up*

No chance... Not my thing. Typing it, without looking, would be no problem, but with nose...


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh wow. Well, might as well...

+thr csjer ujdf bas vk lie

Dammit, that hurt.


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 28, 2008)

the cajke s a blkie

an luid gates vske.

It says The cake is a lie and I hate cake.


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 28, 2008)

ok im gonna try

the cake is a lie 

WEWT!


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 28, 2008)

The cake is a lie

im so used to doing this


----------



## Monarq (Jul 28, 2008)

the daje is va bklie3

not too bad...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 28, 2008)

Um, why?
thr cdfgr jcf  skfs.

Ah well.


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 28, 2008)

*"The cake is a lie" with your nose and your eyes closed!

(hope no-one did this before me )
*


----------



## Sieneko (Jul 28, 2008)

Thddcakje is a ,jke.

Ha, capslock. I got kind of close...?


----------



## Lukar (Jul 28, 2008)

the cake is a lie

Holy shit, I got it! =D And no, I didn't cheat.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 28, 2008)

the cake is gay

...ahh shit


----------



## Leasara (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok, so I'm supposed to type "The cake is a lie" with my nose and eyes closed?

the cake is a lie

That wasn't so difficult.  Or was I supposed to type it with my nose while my eyes are closed?


----------



## pheonix (Jul 29, 2008)

one more try

the xskd is a lyw


----------



## Seros (Jul 29, 2008)

the ccqoooooo44 777777 a loo4

._. xD

Attempt 2-
thee cake is a lie.

Not bad. hit the e for too long though.


----------



## Althea (Jul 29, 2008)

the caje us a kue  

aalllmmoossttt there!! *ponders what a Kue is*


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jul 29, 2008)

thsgnskjgfsgk sgf

HOLY SHIT DO I ROCK HARD!


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 29, 2008)

Leasara said:


> Ok, so I'm supposed to type "The cake is a lie" with my nose and eyes closed?
> 
> the cake is a lie
> 
> That wasn't so difficult.  Or was I supposed to type it with my nose while my eyes are closed?



You have to do it with your nose while your eyes are closed for maximum silliness. 

Okay here goes:

rte vxake is a pie

Pie? _Pie?!_ What sort of devilry is this?


----------



## Leasara (Jul 29, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> You have to do it with your nose while your eyes are closed for maximum silliness.
> 
> Okay here goes:
> 
> ...



I don't know, I felt pretty silly holding my nose with one hand and typing with the other with my eyes closed, but if that's the way this is played...

the vcakje bis a lie

ooh close.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay, second try!

tuyt rybgh agtfd

ouch, I sneezed while doing that one


----------



## Sieneko (Jul 29, 2008)

Second try, this time on a laptop:

Rge cxnf kc d lif.

Dammit! At least my laptop keyboard smelled nice?


----------



## gypsythecabbit (Jul 29, 2008)

the cake is a lie

*edit: wait, I had to type it with my nose....


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 29, 2008)

th case k deb sux a pile

Alright then.


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 31, 2008)

ok here i go,
the xake ix a lie
oh wow i got it really close =)


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 31, 2008)

exept i did use my nose i wqasnt going to say anything but i feel bad now =(, i had to use two paws =/


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jul 31, 2008)

rgefdsgreuu 

Ugghh...a horrible abortion.


----------



## Mc_Jack (Aug 4, 2008)

the ake is a likw

 crap


----------



## coracleboat (Aug 4, 2008)

53f38g

... wow.  What?  No, seriously, _what_?  That isn't even close to the number of characters.


----------



## virus (Aug 4, 2008)

the cake is a lie


----------



## JamestheDoc (Aug 4, 2008)

5HTBGERIRGFRBRHY6R


----------



## Gorgy (Aug 4, 2008)

the bcsk is a kie


----------



## Diego117 (Aug 4, 2008)

the cake is a lie. 

I'm serious.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 4, 2008)

the cake us a kue

so close :\


----------



## DreadPirateRoberts (Aug 4, 2008)

tyt vske ud a koe

YEAH!


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 4, 2008)

the cake is a lie. OMFG I did it!!!! YAY!


----------

